# Tune after Headers/Exhaust?



## killdustindead (Apr 13, 2010)

im going to be putting Kooks longtube headers,catless mids and SLP loudmouth 1 catback. how essential is it i get a tune RIGHT after i get dont installing the exhaust? ive heard alot of different answers, some say before i even drive it home, and some say i could wait it would run rich, but doesnt really hurt anything?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Your car will run very rich and you will have a CEL. It will probally be slower then stock since it won't be running right.


----------



## 6point0 goat (Aug 1, 2009)

jpalamar said:


> Your car will run very rich and you will have a CEL. It will probally be slower then stock since it won't be running right.


im lookin into kooks w/ catted mids so will i also be running that rich? and also can that be solved somewat by a diablosport tune? because i dont want to invest in the headers if ill be slower than stock without a proper dyno tune

appoligies for stealing the thread


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Always best to get a tune after a header install.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

6point0 goat said:


> im lookin into kooks w/ catted mids so will i also be running that rich? and also can that be solved somewat by a diablosport tune? because i dont want to invest in the headers if ill be slower than stock without a proper dyno tune
> 
> appoligies for stealing the thread


Cats or catted mids only effect the rear O2s. So you shouldn't though any CEL but I've heard that some high flows can sometimes. The front O2s are what get effected by headers. Diablosport will help alot, HP Tuners even better, but as long as you do any tune you will def get a good bump from the headers.


----------



## 6point0 goat (Aug 1, 2009)

jpalamar said:


> Cats or catted mids only effect the rear O2s. So you shouldn't though any CEL but I've heard that some high flows can sometimes. The front O2s are what get effected by headers. Diablosport will help alot, HP Tuners even better, but as long as you do any tune you will def get a good bump from the headers.


cool man, thanx for the help. and as for the tune, will the 91 oct. be good or will i have to play with the "parameters"?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Handheld tuners are designed to offer preforance but still be withing very safe limits. The 'can' tune, preinstalled, are cool for small bolt ons and all. You can adjust some things in it but I would do it in small intervals. I also wouldn't touch any WOT stuff on it without a wide band O2.


----------



## 6point0 goat (Aug 1, 2009)

thanx jpalamar for the help, cleared up quite a bit


----------



## GoatingAround (Mar 3, 2010)

I recently (Like two days ago) installed Kooks LT's and Catless Mids on my 05 M6. Everything is running great, however I have noticed that I am in fact running rich, as stated above, and I am taking a 7 hour road trip next week. So...How "do or die" is it to have a tune done before hand?? Thanks ahead of time for the help.


----------



## GoatingAround (Mar 3, 2010)

An additional question to the one above: Could the "rich" smell be due to replacing the stock catted mids with the Kooks catless mids? Thanks.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

GoatingAround said:


> An additional question to the one above: Could the "rich" smell be due to replacing the stock catted mids with the Kooks catless mids? Thanks.


You'll have a "smell' even with a tune,comes with catless mids.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I'd like to log a canned tune for KR.

I've noticed in stock form the car runs very rich, I've pulled out a little PE so it doesn't dive deep into 12AFR @ WOT. I am also in the process of logging my KR on the histograms to pull timing in the cells where they need it, since I've determined it's not the quality of the 93 I'm running that's causing it. I just wish I knew how to get my VCM scanner to log MAF in Hz rather than g/sec.


----------



## Jcoin (Mar 1, 2008)

I have headers and a catback, It does run rich but you still can tell a major change in performace. The computer flashed some initial problems but eventually adjusted itself, it continues to run slighly rich but still performes better than stock.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Poncho Dan said:


> I'd like to log a canned tune for KR.
> 
> I've noticed in stock form the car runs very rich, I've pulled out a little PE so it doesn't dive deep into 12AFR @ WOT. I am also in the process of logging my KR on the histograms to pull timing in the cells where they need it, since I've determined it's not the quality of the 93 I'm running that's causing it. *I just wish I knew how to get my VCM scanner to log MAF in Hz rather than g/sec.*


Open the table and right click to select "insert". A PID list will pop up and drill down to Engine>Air Flow>MAF Hz. Now you'll be able to log Hz


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

svede1212 said:


> Open the table and right click to select "insert". A PID list will pop up and drill down to Engine>Air Flow>MAF Hz. Now you'll be able to log Hz












WOW I have been playing with it for weeks to figure out how to add PIDS. You are the man, Jerry! Thanks!:cheers


----------



## GTOMOE9 (Jun 14, 2010)

what is a CEL???


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

GTOMOE9 said:


> what is a CEL???


Oh no you didn't.lol


*C*heck *E*ngine *L*ight


----------

